
YouTube Disables Comments for Special Books by Special Kids - rrauenza
https://www.dailydot.com/upstream/youtube-disables-comment-special-books-by-special-kids/
======
aaron695
This is 7 months old.

And still stands, with comments disabled.

But I'm not sure what people want.

It's an awful parent who lets their kids comment on Youtube and it's a awful
parent who'd let their kid have comments said about them on Youtube. Youtube
comments are not for healthy adults let alone kids.

If you think Youtube should censor and control videos to think of the children
(or society), not only is this what you asked for, it's what you asked for.

This is the prime spot to not allow comments. These videos are a danger zone.
They only have two creators? to moderate and the people involved are
vulnerable on multiple levels.

That they state parents rely on the comments of passed away children, hurts
their case. You don't go to Youtube comments to heal.

